# Hatching eggs



## Brandee3 (Jul 27, 2012)

Y eggs will start hatching any day now. I'm so excited. Anything special I should know before they get here? I'm new at this and it's my first ones to incubate.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Do you have your brooder ready with heat lamp, chick feed, bedding, ect. ? If you do then its just wait and watch time. Oh and as much as you may want DONT open the bator until the all hatch. It may take a couple days and some may already be hatched, but dont cave and open the bator. The newly hatched babies can go 3 days without food, so let them stay in there and dry first before bringing them out.


----------



## Brandee3 (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you for the info! I'm going this afternoon to pick up the last few things for them, so I'm almost ready. I'm so excited!


----------



## Brandee3 (Jul 27, 2012)

My babies hatched and are doing great!


----------

